# Hi



## JustTheWifey (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi. New here. Married 15 years. I. Here to read and ask questions.


----------



## AllyCat702 (May 30, 2021)

JustTheWifey said:


> Hi. New here. Married 15 years. I. Here to read and ask questions.


Welcome. What is the question that made you join?


----------



## T.Andre (May 26, 2017)

Welcome to our little corner of the internet 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cheonbsonMi (Jun 5, 2021)

just realized I have to post here first
hi everyone)


----------

